# Dart Frog Viv Build *PICS*



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Ok, well after getting this viv for free (well I swapped it for an old fish tank I had) I decided I’m going to get some dart frogs!...

Was trying to think of idea's and seen some of the waterfalls people had build and figured I’d give it ago.

So here's what I’ve done so far... 

The idea is I’m going to run some kind of stream through it coming off the waterfall, when I find something I can use as a steam, and run that to some pebbles at the other end? :/ 

Let me know if any1 has any better idea's lol.

Basically iv made a fake floor out of a sheet of plastic I had, this sits on the glass lip the door runners are on, and then on a few tubs iv put in place at the back. This meant that the floor was level with the door so I put in the piece along the front to hold back the soil from falling out the doors, and just shaped it to slope upwards to the right.





















I wanted to put some sort of background onto it then, but figured if I did that it would make lifting the fake floor up awkward, so instead I made my own, and attached it to the floor, just the right size to lift up and slide out of the viv as one whole piece.







































Next IV fitted the little submergible pump to the bottom of the viv and positioned my pipe coming up and along the back to where I wanted the waterfall. Then I have used expanding foam to try and create some sort of rocky background lol. (That bit got messy!) 

I also made a little door type piece in the base, just so I could get at the pump to position the pipe once it's all in place and then tryed to trim the foam in places. 






































For my waterfall iv stolen the idea off here, and used slate so the water runs down onto the next piece, as I was saying I’m thinking of making a stream running through the viv off that, but I’m open to ideas if any1 has anything better.

I started sticking exo terra earth to the background then with aquarium sealant, but I ran out of it so iv got to wait for more to arrive before I can really see if its going to look good lol, I didn’t want to use paint or anything that might harm the frogs.



















On this last picture you can see it's sat a few inches up, ill just fill the bottom then with water to feed the pump in the back left.

Let me know what u think, 

Thanks, Craig.


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

looking good so far  keep us informed


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks good man!

The poly layer at the bottom is a cool idea, just once concern, will it drain well enough?


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Cheers guys.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Looks good man!
> 
> The poly layer at the bottom is a cool idea, just once concern, will it drain well enough?


 
That i guess ill find out once its set up.

If not, plan b is to drill bigger or more holes into the base = prob solved right?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I reckon so.

Looking forward to the finished viv!


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Any1 have any bright ideas on what to make a stream from? :/


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

The difficulty you may have is the holes could become blocked and you will end up flooding the viv. Most people use eggcrate with a membrane and even then can have drainage problem. I think it's a nice idea , just hope it works. Fingers crossed!:2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

craigbaines said:


> Any1 have any bright ideas on what to make a stream from? :/


Cork tubes or expanding foam!


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> The difficulty you may have is the holes could become blocked and you will end up flooding the viv. Most people use eggcrate with a membrane and even then can have drainage problem. I think it's a nice idea , just hope it works. Fingers crossed!:2thumb:


I have a piece of the weed membraine stuff, i was going to lay down on the floor before any earth, that way it should still let the water drain trough but stop anything from blocking the holes.....


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking excellent so far.....is that a metal hinge?? if so - remember to remove it before you complete the viv as it will rust and decomtaminate you water. 
My first stream I made from polystyrene pipe lagging...so was curved....just siliconed it over with pebbles. Second steam which I prefer..I used a cork branch split into two and used one half...checking for any leaks and using silicon to seal the holes


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> Looking excellent so far.....is that a metal hinge?? if so - remember to remove it before you complete the viv as it will rust and decomtaminate you water.


Ehh, never thought of that one lol.

Good call haha, hmmm, but what can i use instead to make a hinge. Can you buy plastic ones?


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Nevermind, i found some on ebay and have got them ordered


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

craigbaines said:


> Ehh, never thought of that one lol.
> 
> Good call haha, hmmm, but what can i use instead to make a hinge. Can you buy plastic ones?


If I need to connect things that will be under high humidity or in water - I use cable ties.....just make sure you have lots as you will likely have to cut them to have excess.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> If I need to connect things that will be under high humidity or in water - I use cable ties.....just make sure you have lots as you will likely have to cut them to have excess.


Yeah good idea, i have just bought some plastic hinges so they should be ok, but i was tryna come up with a way to stop the door falling down once i put weight on it, i think cable ties should solve that one....


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

OoooOo plastic hinge lol.....but don't forget the plastic screws :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> OoooOo plastic hinge lol.....but don't forget the plastic screws :lol2:


There is a guy who has posted a Perspex made viv in the habitat section who has a link for plastic hinges, nuts and bolts.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

well ill just stick them on with sealent lol


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe you could foam in some small plant pots near the top - so that you can plant some drapping plants or broms ??? or maybe some film canisters for aboreal darts to lay eggs?? if you place cling film onto say the film canisters when you place them into foam - when the foam sets you can remove the canisters and the cling film - this way if your darts to lay eggs you can check em easily


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

craigbaines said:


> well ill just stick them on with sealent lol


OoOoooo good idea lol.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> Maybe you could foam in some small plant pots near the top - so that you can plant some drapping plants or broms ??? or maybe some film canisters for aboreal darts to lay eggs?? if you place cling film onto say the film canisters when you place them into foam - when the foam sets you can remove the canisters and the cling film - this way if your darts to lay eggs you can check em easily


I was thinking of putting plant pots in the wall, and my brother mentioned film canisters to me before too.....

but to be honest i was just too impatiant to wait so went ahead and did it without em lol.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

craigbaines said:


> I was thinking of putting plant pots in the wall, and my brother mentioned film canisters to me before too.....
> 
> but to be honest i was just too impatiant to wait so went ahead and did it without em lol.


Story off your life mate...lol

looking good,you must be getting some amazing frogs for that viv! lol


----------



## brynley (Nov 18, 2009)

**

Looking Great


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

philbaines said:


> Story off your life mate...lol
> 
> looking good,you must be getting some amazing frogs for that viv! lol


Yess, your gonna hook me up 

everyone tell fil that he should be a good big bro and give me some of the eggs he's just got, for freeee!


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Ok so i carried on covering it tonight once i had got more sealent, here's how its looking.

Still a few bits but iv tryed to cover them all since pics!


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

this looks bloody amazing matey:no1:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

haha thanks....

i think im not going to bother building a stream into it anymore. I just carnt be bothered lol! Instead just have some pebbels under the waterfall for it to drip into.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

i think its gonna look fab either way dude

i have a BIG build on myself but have just looked at it so far lol


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

haha, naw im far to impatiant to leave anything when theres somthing to do to it lol! 

Iv seen in a few peoples viv pics on here with what looked like grass on the floor??? It looked good, im thinking i need more colour than just brown in the viv now lol...

Does anyone know if it is possible to do that with dart frogs or what?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

i hVW big viv to sort for i think red eyes but with everything going on and new animals coming i never get round to it i will do though lol, its a big viv! and will be my first planted tank so i wanna take my time


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

sweet, im sure it will end up looking better if you take you time anyway lol.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

The viv grass is moss.....really does make a difference


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

ahh, dont suppose you can tell me where i can buy it from? Ta


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I use to get mine from dartfrogs, ebay, grow myself or now from my bonsai centre. Growing it yourself maybe not a good option as patience is required...even I got bored waiting lol.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

right ok, is there there a certain type i need to look for or what?


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

There are a few that do better in a viv - just go to dartfrogs website under plants....they got a list of moss you can look for.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

ok, thanks!


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

MUMMY BEAR (Bearnandos) is great she has all the answers :2thumb:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Ok heres a lil vid of it running, what do u guys think?? :/ lol.

iv put the bit of pipe running down to the water too, so i can fit a smaller tube down there trough it and sypherne out the water then put fresh in when i need to, the green sponge is what iv put over the pump intake, to hopfully stop it getting blocked.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Are those pea gravel??? erm....if they are you may have to silicon them down as frogs can swallow them..........:whistling2:
Apart from that....OOoOOOOoOOo looking terrific


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

i dont think it is, there pretty small but not tiny.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

besides, if i did that wouldnt it stop the water from draining? :/ lol


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

craigbaines said:


> besides, if i did that wouldnt it stop the water from draining? :/ lol


You can always cover the pea gravel with pebbles, this would give you something to attach java moss to.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Psshhh I had to individually silicon my pea gravel 3mm-4mm so that water still could pass freely... took ages! so half way I change to larger 6mm-8mm smooth gravel for my pdfs. The size difference does look pretty good.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

looking good mate!


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

yeah, your frogs will look good in there fil  

Bollocks!! i made it removable, but i carnt get the doors in, so ill have to silicone the top runner in place once its in for good, meaning its not removable.

Nevermind it is while im still building it right, ill put the door on last, hmmmmmmmmmm.

i just put the side glass runners on last night and well wooop's... it aint coming out no more! lmao.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

craigbaines said:


> yeah, your frogs will look good in there fil
> 
> Bollocks!! i made it removable, but i carnt get the doors in, so ill have to silicone the top runner in place once its in for good, meaning its not removable.
> 
> ...


SOOoOooOo which ones of your bros frogs would ya take????


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Bearnandos said:


> SOOoOooOo which ones of your bros frogs would ya take????


NON...LOL
Na i have some leucs coming through.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

philbaines said:


> NON...LOL
> Na i have some leucs coming through.


Did ya bro choose or did you choose for him lol?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

There the only tads i have at the min so not really a choise..lol


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

yeah i just like the colours of the adults, there my fav from his collect, and seeing as they had eggs....


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

craigbaines said:


> yeah i just like the colours of the adults, there my fav from his collect, and seeing as they had eggs....


Just checked on them then and im sure one off the tads is dead...mmmmm no movement at all.

Oh got TQ's new album if ya want it craig.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

what do they look like now, they got tails?

And yeah.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

craigbaines said:


> what do they look like now, they got tails?
> 
> And yeah.


 
First eggs will be hacthing and day now,all tailed and gilled up...lol

Ill send it ya later tonight...


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

My imitators have just got their lil fore legs...so cute!! and my vents eggs were doing really well but I felt there was too many in one brom so I decided to lend a helping hand.......so placed 20 of them in a petri dish filled with 2-3mm water...could see their tiny gills and their lil tails wiggling....into my home made incubator as I hadn't check the perms of my lucky rep one. Forgot about them for 10hrs...when I finally checked.....all but two have turned into dust....:gasp:
Moral of the story......boy can you do really stupid things when you think you are helping.....:bash:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

ooops... lol!


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Lil update.... ordered some plants, so get it built up this week i imagine. 

Thanks Richie!


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Ok, let me know what you think..........

Wrong bulb in there i know, just for the effect....


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow. That looks pretty good. Well done you!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking good so far Craig, could do with some climbers at the back as you proberbly realise other than that excellent

that bromiliad in the middle looks nice :whistling2:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

taa, phil reckons i need some climbers yet to the right .... will change again before its done im sure lol.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Looking good so far Craig, could do with some climbers at the back as you proberbly realise other than that excellent
> 
> that bromiliad in the middle looks nice :whistling2:


Haha yer. like i just said phil said that to me, you selling any?

An ye thanks again, they look awsome. Just left you feedback on here.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

craigbaines said:


> Haha yer. like i just said phil said that to me, you selling any?
> 
> An ye thanks again, they look awsome. Just left you feedback on here.


Ok thanks for that, glad your pleased
no i havent got any climbers pinch some out of Phils viv they soon grow


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Looking good! :2thumb:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Thanks! 

whats everyones thoughts on the bulb fitting being inside the viv???

It's a fair bit away from any of the backgrounds, personally i carnt see them jumping for it, but im not 100% sure.

Should i make a gaurd? Will it be ok? Or does it need to come out all together!? 

Its a wooden top, so the only other idea i can think of is to cut a hole in the lid, add mesh and have the light sat above that, but then im gonna get flys escaping sooo! lol 

Let me know please!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I used to have a uv tube inside my viv. Just make sure it has the waterproof end connectors for when you are misting. The frogs never made any attempt to go near it. It raised the temp nicely for the winter but I only used it for a couple of hours in the summer as it could get quite warm in there. You could get round that by installing a fan into the wood lid to extract any heat during the hot months. It never seem to bother the frogs and they were constantly breeding.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Ah right, thats good then. Ta


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

craigbaines said:


> Thanks!
> 
> whats everyones thoughts on the bulb fitting being inside the viv???
> 
> ...


Erm.......Unless you plan on terrestrial pdfs only I wouldn't - just incase they get startled and jump onto the light..........:whistling2:
You can get very fine stainless steel mesh that keep most flies at bay....and if you place a piece of fruit inside ya viv...most of the flies just stick close.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

To be honest i dont know what lights going in it except phil said hes got one for me to put in.... lol

Ill check with him.


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

Viv looks absolutely amazing in person!!

(wink wink Craig, make me one x)


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

You can always make a fruit fly feeding station to keep them in the viv, I think Phil has made some for his.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Yeah i could....

Right next to the viv is my bedside cabenit. if i just sit a lamp on here, so the light is coming from sorta the front right corner. Would that work? or does it need to be coming from above.


----------

